# Autocross wheel/tire bad decision...



## fourmotioneer (May 15, 2009)

After autocrossing my Passat on Dunlop star specs for 2 years, I have started autocrossing my stock 1984 GTI. I didn't want to wear out my all seasons on the GTI, so I ordered a set of used 8" Hoosier slicks with 3/4 left to mount on my 13x5 Scirocco alloys. I think the ET on the scirocco wheels is 45 or 37, and I get quite a bit of rubbing on the strut and LCA, even with 10mm spacers. The (very questionable) math I did was: No clearance issues with 185mm tires on the scirocco wheels with no spacers, 8" tires are about 205mm, so (205-185)/2 = spacer width = 10mm. The sidewalls seem to bulge which I should have taken into account.

SO, I'm wondering what would make sense at this point. I think I can get most of my money back on the slicks, I can sell the scirocco wheels for what I got them for, and I can return the spacers, which I never mounted.

Is large offset diamond racing wheel with the proper Hoosier tire the way to go? I want a cheap set of slicks and don't want to dump a bunch of money into spacers.

Lot's of bad thinking here...any suggestions on a wheel tire route?


----------



## fourmotioneer (May 15, 2009)

The Hoosier's are cantilevered, by the way.


----------



## Type_RS_59 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would seriously advise against running Hoosiers on a stock '84 GTI anyway. 

The only cars I've ever seen come close to rolling over at an auto-x were Rabbits and Golfs on stock suspensions with R compound tires...and a Neon that went off in the grass and caught a rut. 

I'd recommend sticking with a Street Touring type tire for now or upgrade the suspension before running on the Hoosiers. 

Good luck with the autocrossing!!! I haven't done it in a while myself and I'm jonesing pretty bad!


----------



## fourmotioneer (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Hopefully I can back myself out of this one.


----------



## volkswagen50 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've got lots of experience with this sort of stuff! The most fun I ever had autocrossing was with a stock super beetle on "street" tires. What I'd do, get a set of of falken 615k's or other tire class front running tire and have at it. Especially if they run a tire "pax" class, SCCA does. A front running FSP car each year at the nationals is Jeff Zimmer in his 77 rabbit. Good luck!


----------



## Berndonfat (Jan 17, 2011)

running star specs on the rabbit might be a problem as i dont think they make them in that size. But running Rcomps shouldnt be a problem with that car. plenty of NA ES miatas run them all day with no problems. Stock 86 crxs and civics also. which are about the same power to weight and handling characteristics as the rabbit. If anything try and snag a set of konis and get some used street tires from the miata boys


----------

